# 2010 Congress



## Belinda

[SIZE=18pt]ARDMORE , OK [/SIZE]

AUG- 2010 EXACT DATES WILL BE ANNOUCED

So all you Pony people get ready for a GREAT CONGRESS


----------



## disneyhorse

Thank you to everyone who was involved in making this fantastic selection! THANK YOU!!!

Andrea


----------



## Lisa Strass

I think this is great news for our organization especially from a financial perspective!


----------



## SweetOpal

Way to go! Awesome I can't wait! Thank you Belinda for the hard work.


----------



## muffntuf

Thanks to the BOD for listening and moving Congress 2010 more centrally!


----------



## JourneysEnd

I don't even own a Shetland and I'll be going.


----------



## Keri

Yeah!!! This is super!!!


----------



## ~Lisa~

Will be there with bells on!


----------



## The Simple Life Farm

I am very excited about this. I am hoping with a more central location, that Congress wil continue to grow. Maybe those with AMHR/ASPC horses that usually only attend Nationals will join us for Congress!!!!


----------



## Devon

Darn Thats Far From me





Have Fun Everyone!!

I So want to make it one year!!


----------



## txminipinto

Excuse me while I dance.....


----------



## midnight star stables

Glad people are excited - Congrats!

Where was it held?


----------



## picasso

2008 it was in Cloverdale, IN. It will also be in Cloverdale in 2009. 2007 it was held in Rantoul, ILL (the arena is called Gordyville, USA).


----------



## midnight star stables

Darn, I'm with Devon - Come Back North!!! Just a bit


----------



## foxlanefarm

Too far for me


----------



## Leeana

> foxlanefarm Posted Today, 11:48 AM Too far for me


I'm glad the people out west / down south are happy, but i am going to make this year count at congress as i will not support nor be at Congress in OK...its farther then Nationals for me so might as well just go to Nationals next year? I've talked to several other farms from this area (more then several...) and i have a feeling Congress will be moving back to where i feel it should be after 2010 and i hope that if what i think will result from this 2010 move does happen then then i feel a i told you so coming on. Cold hard facts from me, i am tired and i am sick. I hate to sound like i am rooting for congress 2010 to fail in OK....but i really think this was a bad move as the people from that area that ALWAYS attend congress would still be coming to congress if it stayed in its current area...however i think a lot was lost rather then gained from this move. See you in Tulsa 2010


----------



## Belinda

> Leeana Posted Yesterday, 03:00 PM
> and i have a feeling Congress will be moving back to where i feel it should be after 2010 and i hope that if what i think will result from this 2010 move does happen then then i feel a i told you so coming on. Cold hard facts from me, i am tired and i am sick. I hate to sound like i am rooting for congress 2010 to fail in OK....but i really think this was a bad move as the people from that area that ALWAYS attend congress would still be coming to congress if it stayed in its current area...however i think a lot was lost rather then gained from this move






seems like this is all that ever comes of this subject :arg! :arg! I am so sorry you are hoping it fails !!






, I would think everyone no matter where they live or where one of our National shows are , should be hoping for success , If nothing else but for the good of the Assoc. as a whole





For everyone that says they are not coming , I guess I have heard one that says they will come



, I have never heard from those that are continuing to moan about it moving , give any thought to all those folks that for the last 10 years have had NO Choice but to drive over 12 hours up to 36 hours.. Do they Just NOT Count !!??








I would like to just see us all be glad that Congress is successful NO MATTER where it is !!!!


----------



## Leeana

Belinda said:


> Leeana Posted Yesterday, 03:00 PM
> and i have a feeling Congress will be moving back to where i feel it should be after 2010 and i hope that if what i think will result from this 2010 move does happen then then i feel a i told you so coming on. Cold hard facts from me, i am tired and i am sick. I hate to sound like i am rooting for congress 2010 to fail in OK....but i really think this was a bad move as the people from that area that ALWAYS attend congress would still be coming to congress if it stayed in its current area...however i think a lot was lost rather then gained from this move
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seems like this is all that ever comes of this subject :arg! :arg! I am so sorry you are hoping it fails !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I would think everyone no matter where they live or where one of our National shows are , should be hoping for success , If nothing else but for the good of the Assoc. as a whole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For everyone that says they are not coming , I guess I have heard one that says they will come
> 
> 
> 
> , I have never heard from those that are continuing to moan about it moving , give any thought to all those folks that for the last 10 years have had NO Choice but to drive over 12 hours up to 36 hours.. Do they Just NOT Count !!??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to just see us all be glad that Congress is successful NO MATTER where it is !!!!
Click to expand...

I do not hope it fails....i just do not think it is going to work.


----------



## Karen S

Good Day All,

To those naysayers out there, I would like to share my view regarding our ASPC Congress and the spring board meeting.

First, I would like to take this time to thank those directors that were on the site committee for doing a hard and difficult job in the time frame in which they had to work with, plus the time constraints they had in order to gather all of the information to get back to the rest of the board in time for this meeting. Give them the credit for performing a task that they knew wasn’t going to be easy. You will never please everyone.

Before anyone starts bashing the fact that Congress has/will moved to Oklahoma for 2010, all of you need to stop and look at this from a financial and statistical standpoint. Didn’t the miniature people go through this very same thing six years ago and everyone said that Mini Nationals would bomb and no one would come? Yes they did, and now here we are again hearing some complaints by some of the same people who are complaining about the Congress. Look at the AMHR nationals numbers. It has more than tripled the number of miniatures that are now attending our AMHR Nationals. I don’t hear anymore complaints about that show moving from Columbia Missouri to Tulsa. Do you?

Congress is no different. Let me share something with you, I did some research back in the fall and spent three weeks going over the numbers for Cloverdale, 2008, Rantoul, 2007, and St. Louis, 2006 and the history of Congress. In those numbers it clearly showed where the concentration of ponies were coming from that attend the Congress. Well, I was contacted by some of the BOD for the spring board meeting asking that I take what I worked on back in the fall and expand on it more. They asked would I go back and break down the Classics and Foundations, and then tell them how many ponies from each state attended the Congress in those three years. I went back into those show records and printed each and every pony that show at the Congress and broke down each pony by the division it showed in. The number of ponies on the Eastern side of the US (I’m talking about ponies from east of Ohio all the way down to Florida and over to the Atlantic Ocean) is declining. Texas, Arkansas, Illinois are the three main states that is carrying Congress and Texas pretty much has the same number of ponies as Illinois.

My parents went to the BOD meeting and sat though all of the meetings that they were allowed to hear, with the exception of a closed or executive meeting. They have a copy of everything that was discussed in the open meeting that they brought home with them. Here are a few things they visited with me about from that meeting:

Facilities: There were five facilities presented. Lincoln, Nebraska, the Ohio State Fair, Cloverdale, Indiana, Ardmore Oklahoma and Shelbyville, Tennessee.

Director from Area 2, Thomas (Bud) S. and his wife Jeanette, Director from Area 3, Mary W. and my parents (Jacky and Barbara Davis) all drove over to the Shelbyville facility and had a tour of the facility (this is a Morgan Horse Facility, owned and built by that Association) with the same guy Belinda B. visited with. Mom took her digital camera and took literally hundreds of pictures of the Shelbyville facility. After they all looked at the overall presentation of the facility, the cost that was given to them and the problems with several issues they saw while there, they all agreed that it would not work for a National Congress. After reviewing those pictures myself even I had issues with that facility. It wasn’t user friendly and I hated all of the rock that was all around that facility. No place to hook up driving horses except out in the middle of the road. It just wasn’t set up for what the Congress folks are accustomed to. They all then drove over to the Murphysboro facility, again mom took lots of pictures and even though is a much nicer facility than Shelbyville and would be better for the ponies, price and availability were again the issue. Mom just bragged on it more so than Shelbyville, but again she said cost was a factor.

Thomas (Bud) S. Director from Area 2 did present the proposal to have Congress moved to the Ohio State Fair (my parents brought home a copy of that proposal). The Ohio State Fair would have absorbed all of what we know of Congress and then do away with the majority of our classes. The number of classes that we have now, which is over 300, would have been reduced to 77 classes. We would have had to use their judges (mostly USEF) and our classes would have been mingled with other classes going on at the same time. Yes, I’m talking about having three sets of classes in the arena at the same time being judged. Example: A Morgan halter class, with maybe a Miniature Halter Class and a Shetland Halter Class being judge simultaneously. Talk about loosing ponies and the prestigousness of Congress. I have since heard others say there were other comments that didn’t come out regarding this but am going by what my parents saw and heard while there.

Another thing about the Ohio State Fair…..it is a FAIR….the Modern ponies have always shown at the Ohio show. This show USE to be part of the actual fair up until about four years ago…we (Shetland’s) were split out and our part of the show was moved into July around the third week. It always had some Classics not many Foundations and only until the past couple of years the Miniatures were added. Fair shows always give money back on their classes. This is why so many people are hollering that live in and around that state. I can tell you there are a lot of people who attend Fair shows just for the payback and they don’t always support ANY ASPC/AMHR sanction shows be it Shetlands, Miniatures or both. I was glad to see that the BOD voted to allow the Ohio State Fair to remain status quote plus to allow a Fair from ANY state to participate and get the All Star and Hall of Fame points. We have several Fairs here in Texas, and if they were to go back and put in the Shetland classes, then people in and around the State of Texas can go to the Fair show and still reap the benefits of what the Ohio State Fair show does. Those that attend the Ohio State Fair will continue to get their paybacks, triple points, All Star and Hall of Fame points.

Lincoln, Nebraska: Lancaster Event Center another nice facility was presented again by the Area 6 board member, Lewella T. This facility has been doing some major updates…new barns, concrete isle-ways etc. was told they wanted us…was willing to work on the cost but don’t know what cost was…only negative comments I heard were that some of the stalls were zip stalls…can’t comment one way or the other as I haven’t been to that facility. Someone else more familiar about the stall situation can comment. Could possibly be a facility to use in the future if others don’t work out.

Cloverdale: The BOD had the past and current contract on that facility so knew what they were facing there.

Ardmore: Kind of like the Best Kept Secret....even from those of us who lived in and around the State of Oklahoma most of our life. Even I have not been there. Area V director Belinda B. and Area 1 director Lea D. presented the Ardmore Oklahoma facility. They handed out a booklet in which Lea put together to all of the BOD (my parents received a copy too), along with a copy of letters that they received, the figures I did for the BOD on the number of ponies and what states they came from and the financial statics of what that facility offered. I will get to see first hand this facility since our National Area V Show is being held there June 26, 27, 28, and 2009.

Financial: I do know that Congress has lost more than we all thought and it can’t keep going. No one really wanted to move to Cloverdale, but time was running out in regards to finding a facility with our show dates. Those of us that attended Cloverdale last year saw real quick that this facility, even though was new, was a spitting image of Rantoul but wasn’t going to meet our needs in the future. The BOD chose to sign a one year contract for 2009 to allow the show site committee time to look for other options for 2010. This was not a rushed project…as some would say or think. Again, just like the show site committee did for the AMHR Nationals this Congress show site committee has been working on locating another facility since 2007. They did have to hurriedly sign the contract with Cloverdale just to have a place to show our ponies since Rantoul was out of the question for 2008. We will be back there again this year. (I know I will and support our National Congress even though I travel over 16 hours to get there).

Please don’t bash a facility or any facility that is chosen until after you see for yourself what it has to offer. Same situation as those of you that did attend Cloverdale; we waited until we had been there to pass judgment on the facility. Just like Tulsa everyone griped and complained, but again I don’t hear any complaints anymore regarding the move. Wait until we get to Ardmore and see what this facility can do for us, we won’t know until then. If we like what they have done for us then we will see if the board extends the contract from 2010 to a longer period of time, or they say “Thank You” for working with us this year. We need a facility that will allow us to grow and not keep moving around so much so that people can plan and save their money for the trip. We have to have a facility that can accommodate portable stalls over and above what they have now (Cloverdale can’t) but still give us plenty of room (again Cloverdale can’t). I only wish folks would give this other facility a chance…we won’t know until we get there IF it will accommodate us….We know we can’t return to Rantoul….Ardmore is our next new facility to try…..that’s all I’m asking is to quit griping and complaining…start putting your best foot forward…have a positive attitude about it and wait and see…we all just might be surprised….and if we aren’t then the show site committee can go back to the drawing board and try something else. The problem is we need to sit still for at least three to five years to see what our numbers are going to turn out to be and allow Congress a chance to grow.

I don’t know how many of you deal with facility contracts and what it takes to put on a show of any caliber, but I can tell you from first hand experience in working with a show facility, what our Congress has received in the past isn’t anywhere near what we are going to receive from this facility in Ardmore. This will help us just to break even on the Congress. It will take some time before we will possibly see any kind of a small profit. We won’t be showing our ponies out in the middle of a corn or soybean field anymore and there will be all kinds of publicity and foot traffic. You have to remember, this facility is in the middle of horse country and what better place to present our ponies than what we have had in the past. I’m tired of selling ponies to each other and would like an opportunity to have the right kind of publicity than what we got in Rantoul, when the English guy from RFD-TV came and shot footage from that show. That was a joke in my opinion and I have never seen or heard of him on RFD-TV since. Gordyville USA was in the middle of the corn or soybean field (depending on what rotation crop they were doing at the time), seven miles outside of town and no publicity with the exception of the sign out by the road. Crossroads USA is off the beaten path, (literally) out in another field and basically no one knows the facility is back there. At least Hardy Murphy Coliseum is on a main road and right off Interstate 35 which is a main four lane highway, lots of exposure, plenty of hotels, food, shopping, gas stations etc. From my standpoint the Congress is dying and if we don’t do something NOW you won’t have a Congress in a few years.

I hear all the time that Ohio, Illinois, Indiana, etc. is considered “Pony” country. Things change and so do the concentration of ponies. If we want our association to grow and not become stagnant then you must take into consideration where the concentrations of ponies are. They are no longer on the east side of the United States. Now is the time for change and change is good if we are going to move forward and continue to grow and prosper. Trainers will come as it’s their job. I’m also hearing statements like “Modern’s can’t travel or they will loose their brilliance”. These are horses and they can travel long distances without problems if the right precautions are taken to ensure that they are taken care of on long road trips. There are far more expensive horses traveling our highways and bi-ways that perform at their upmost peak and still shine in what they are trained to do. Our ponies are no different.

We are no longer in the good ole days but we all must strive to bring these ponies up to date with an up to date Congress. We have to start with a facility that can accommodate our show according to our guidelines and requirements.

Choices: We all have choices and one choice that those of you that are worried about the drive (don’t complain until you walk…errrr… drive in some of your members shoes who do travel longer than a few hours) in order to come to a National caliber show. If those of you that show both Congress and Mini Nationals that have those double registered horses, you do have a very easy choice in which to choose from…. on the Even years….you can show at the AMHR Nationals, on the ODD years…you can go to the Congress or visa versa. This way you get the best of both worlds and you still only have the expense of the one big show. Course you all seem to forget that the AMHR Nationals is a ten day show so your overall expenses is much more than a four day show with Congress so in essence you are spending more money to attend the AMHR Nationals than you would the ASPC Congress. Hotels, food, gas, etc.

In closing, this could a good thing and those of you that will say Congress will not have the numbers could be pleasantly surprised at what will come out to support this show. I have already heard some of the comments that there will be boycotting of this show….well go ahead, that’s YOUR CHOICE, but once the accolades about the show has been said about the facility you will wish you had taken the time to come down to see for yourself, but again it’s YOUR CHOICE, so do what is best for you and your situation. We will miss seeing you there sharing in everyone’s accomplishments and having a great show.

Thank you for allowing me the opportunity to share my thoughts and views on this matter.

Karen

Disclaimer:

As author of this you do not have permission to take any part of this letter out of context as it will remove the entire meaning of my opinion. Thank you.


----------



## ahrobertspony

A clarification....

I believe ythe host for the ASPC/AMHR programs on RFD-TV was NOT RFD-TV personnel. Rather he was a private talent and not in anyway affiliated w/ RFD-TV. I don't believe RFD filmed our show as say CBS might film an NCAA game. Instead, we arranged the matter --- filmed, edited, produced, etc.

Like someone producing a camera-ready ad for The Journal

Or Ron Popiel filming a 30-minute infomercial on his chicken cooker.

AHR


----------



## mendocinobackofbeyond

Hi All: I think it is wonderful that we have someone like Karen Shaw who will take the time and lay it all out for us. Wonderful, too, those individulas who rearrange their schedules and use their own money and time to check out all of these facilities. I think the move to OK is a good idea. Will I come to Congress next year? Probably not, but NOT because it is in OK, but BECAUSE it is in OK we might actually start thinking of making the loooon trip there one of these years. As for all the negative comments -- that's allowed because everyone'S opinions count, even if we disagree, but I am always amazed at the "me-me/my-my" attitude that is so obvious. Belinda's reply was right on! In the meantime, thank you Karen and Belinda! Your hard work is appreciated. Ta, Shirlee


----------



## minih

This will be our first year for Congress---ever, and we are looking forward to it. Next year when it is at Ardmore it will be closer for us just a little, so we can be counted among the happy ones. For those that made what decisions they did, just remember, you can not please everyone at once.

Thank you Karen for explaining in such detail.


----------



## Lisa Strass

I would also like to give Karen a thank you for laying out in detail a lot of information.






And another thank you to Belinda who I personally know has spent a lot of time and effort trying to find the best option for Congress.


----------



## ~Lisa~

Leeana for all those that wont go their will be others who will just like any show. No few farms really make or break a National show and especially one who has not been even breaking even in the first place.

I know we will be there in 2010 for the first time!



We are one of those that show managers love with those all around ponies/horses that go in EVERYTHING


----------



## ahrobertspony

~Lisa~ said:


> one of those that show managers love with those all around ponies/horses that go in EVERYTHING



Great ... we certainly need more folks like that ... maybe we can work toward actually getting more of the classes split then the way they ought to be! I live in perpetual hope that the proposals to split stuff won't always just be rejected, ignored or turned down. That would also help the bottom line. I know my entry check would be much bigger if I could actually enter some of the ponies I take into more classes.

Something else I was thinking about to help the bottom line ... any big show I've attended usually has a higher fee for tack stalls or stalls for decoration purposes. Some other big shows I've been to have had a minimum requirement, ie, you have to have "x" number of ponies to qualify for a tack stall ... or so many ponies to qualify for 2, etc. I know changes like this would impact us because we've got so much "stuff" w/ so many people (& all their clothes) and so much driving equipment. Plus, costume and saddles practically need a stall just for that stuff. And, we don't believe in too much prepping in the aisle unless we just happen to have multiple animals going in a session. Still, having those extra stalls is a luxury not a necessity so perhaps it's something those of us doing should pay for??? Something like that would be more palatable to the majority ... paying more for the extras that not everyone needs ... versus raising all stall or entry fees across the board which affects everyone.

With the bottom line a concern, perhaps both of those things could help out.

I know lots of folks looking forward to 2010 and the possibilities of the banner year it could be.

AHR


----------



## The Simple Life Farm

Leeana said:


> but i am going to make this year count at congress as i will not support nor be at Congress in OK...
> and i have a feeling Congress will be moving back to where i feel it should be after 2010 and i hope that if what i think will result from this 2010 move does happen then then i feel a i told you so coming on.
> 
> I hate to sound like i am rooting for congress 2010 to fail in OK....
> 
> but i really think this was a bad move as the people from that area that ALWAYS attend congress would still be coming to congress if it stayed in its current area...



I can't believe that you would not support Congress for one year due to location. It sounds to me that you are hoping Congress does fail so you can have it returned closer to you. If people on Area V ALWAYS attend Congress in the current area, does that same thing not apply to you as well? Do you feel that just because people from Area V always make the long drive to Congress every year, that it is okay for them to do it, but not you???? That is kinda selfish. I just did a mapquest search, and Ardmore is 3 hours from Tulsa. You are willing to drive to Tulsa, but not 3 more hours further for Congress? In the grand scheme of things, that is not far for a National show. I just noticed that you recently are starting to be a trainer as well. What are you going to do if you have any clients that want their horses to be shown at Congress in 2010? Are you going to tell them "Too bad, they moved the location so I am protesting"? If you are a trainer, you are getting paid to go where the shows are and your clients want their horses shown, especially when you are just starting out. I am assuming that this is not a financial issue for you, since that was not stated in any of your previous posts.

I usually don't post on such a controversial subject, but this really irked me. I am a fence rider!!!! I will support Congress in any location, but your post *ALMOST* makes me not want to go to Congress this year and wait until 2010 to help make the numbers larger that year!!!!! I feel if anybody wants to attend bad enough, then they will make the drive. If not, then that is their choice, they will be the ones losing out on a good time.


----------



## ahrobertspony

The Simple Life Farm said:


> I feel if anybody wants to attend bad enough, then they will make the drive. If not, then that is their choice, they will be the ones losing out on a good time.



I think that in many respects, some of this "not attending" because of location is sometimes being blown out of proportion and even more frequently misunderstood and flat out misrepresented. That's not unexpected ... we have large facets of our own industry who may not be familiar with other parts of the society show horse world and how some of our people fit into that.

Karen made a wonderful post and pointed out about CHOICES. Please understand, not everyone who shows at Congress is ONLY ASPC/AMHR focused. Because of the location, I think several stables in one particular division will have to make a hard choice ... and in the end that choice may be to miss Congress ... even though they'd love to go. For years, these folks have been able to do both Congress & the Illinois State Fair because the events were close enough physically to do that. Now they won't be. PLUS .. the 2010 dates are LATER effectively putting them on top of other society shows and just a scootch closer to other even bigger society shows... that for some people ... will just be more important. Illinois is critical to other parts of their business ... frankly parts where they probably make more money and have more clients. First, it's the competition and money at Illinois. Second, it's the prep opportunity Illinois presents for Louisville. When you are a Hackney and/or Saddlebred person who also does Shetlands, you will have to make a choice now. Just because your choice is most likely Illinois, that doesn't mean some big scandal or some nefarious wish for Congress. It won't be a matter of them "wanting to attend bad enough". It's not a matter of missing out on the fun ... goodness knows there are often actual aisle parties at Illinois and many, many other big parties at Louisville. For some of these folks, LOUISVILLE is the goal of the year ... and Illinois is a major stepping stone. They probably can't justify foregoing the competition or the great rings at either for the Congress. Sad ... but factual.

It's a choice. It's unforunate that people will have to make them. But, THAT is the very nature of the horse show business.

If you see some differences in some divisions, please remember that ... rather than assuming someone is making a statement or being snotty.

Everyone has choices to make.


----------



## kaykay

Amy

What a great post! You always manage to put into words so well what it would take me pages to say.


----------



## EAD Minis

Congrats every one


----------



## LaVern

Wow!!! Where have I been?--Congress is moving west? Never thought I would see it. Hope it works out good. I know the move of Nationals to Tulsa was scary for some of us, but OH how I love that place now.

Got to thinking, now that I know that all you have to do with your miniatures is reg. them Show Ponies and they can perform at Congress, if you had a good driving mini and lived in North Texas or had a trainer around that Dallas area you could hit AMHA world, AMHR Nationals and Congress very reasonable, with the same horse. No wonder so many in the business are moving South.


----------



## Karen S

Oh Renee you are too cute.... but I hate to bust your bubble...

Your little miniatures, if they are doubled registered ASPC/AMHR then you can come join us in Ardmore next year and compete in the Under division.

Here are the different divisions you can show in if you have one of these types of Shetlands:

Foundation...have to be Foundation Seal proving there isn't any Hackney, Welsh blood in their background.

Horses must be 42" & Under ONLY

Heel measurement not to exceed 1 3/4 inches

Classics.....can be Foundation Sealed but NOT Foundation in type (more stocky pony)

Simple breakdown of divisions

Over Division....42-46

Under Division...42" & Under

Heel measurement not to exceed 1 3/4 inches

Modern Pleasure....can be a high end Classic that breaks almost level in knee action but not high enough to compete in the Modern Division

Modern....the really high stepping ponies.

Simple breakdown of divisions

Over Division....43" to 46"

Under Division...43" & Under

Heel measurement not to exceed 3" in the Over division and 2.25" in the Under division

A Modern Pony that is 47' inchess tall CAN OBTAIN it's AMERICAN SHOW PONY PAPERS due to the height of the American Show Pony Division.

American Show Pony aka ASPR Division:

Any pony that is registered with the American Shetland Pony Club, the Hackney Horse Society or any pony that is the result of the mating of a registered Shetland and a registered Hackney pony, any pony that is the result of the mating of a registered Shetland and a registered American Show Pony, any pony that is the result of the mating of a American Show Pony to an American Show Pony is eligible to be recorded in the stud book of the ASPR upon the completion of an application for registration and submission of the appropriate fee.

A pony entering into the ASPR classes must meet the duall height requirements.

1. a maximum OVERALL exhibition height of 48" or less, from the HIGHEST point of the withers to the measuring surface.

2. The measurement from the HIGHEST point of the withers to the hairline of the coronary band, at the heel, shall not exceed 46", i.e. 47" overall height with a one (1) inch heel or 48" overall height with a two (2) inch heel.

The National Show Pony Registry aka NSPR Division...pages 302-318 if you miniatures meet the requirements put forth for that division and is broke to ride or drive then you can

bring them to Congress next year and participate in the NSPR division if they hold NSPR papers.

Yes, if you have a 34" horse that holds Shetland papers....ASPC (American Shetland Pony Club)...meets the requirement of an AMHR (American Miniature Horse Registry)....got their AMHR registration papers....and had AMHA (American Miniature Horse Association) registration papers, then YES your little 34" horse meets the requirements to compete at the ASPC Congress in the "Under" Division, they can come back and compete at the AMHR National show in the "Under" Division and move onto the AMHA National Show and compete in their "Over" Division. I'm sure there are horses out there right now doing just that.

Come on down next year to Ardmore, bring your ASPC/AMHR horse if you have one....if you don't I'm sure any of the Shetland Pony breeders would be happy to get one in your hands and come join in the fun at the ASPC/ASPR Congress. Since you are familiar with the drive to Tulsa, you will travel about three hours more South and arrive in Ardmore.

Then you can see all of the Shetland divisions and learn what they are all about and see why so many miniature folks are coming over to join in the fun of owning one.

Hope to see you there next year!

Karen


----------



## LaVern

Man Karen this is HARD. I already went out and told Pucky he was going to be a Show Pony and going to Congress. I hadn't told Renee that yet though.

Okay what about page 69? I know where Puckys' mother lives so I think I can get her dn'd.

I know I can't show against the Reg. Shetlands in their classes, but couldn't Pucky drive or do something against other Show Ponies, it says he can be one doesn't it?

I don't want to have Shetlands, I just want to see if little Pucky could compete with some 12 hand highstepp'n ponies. Some judges say he has another lick, whatever that means. I mean he probably isn't going to win anything, except for everybody's hearts.

I am reading more about it.

Holy Smokes you can drive unicorn, oh, no I'll have get George trained to drive too.

I think they should have a costume class too for the show ponies.


----------



## TomEHawk

To be registered in the American Show Pony division, (ASPR), your pony must registered with the ASPC, the Hackney Pony registry, or a foal with parents that are registered with either organization. To be honest, a 34" mini would be able to compete against the 48" Hackney/Shetlands.


----------



## ~Lisa~

Jason I belive she is discussing NSPR


----------

